# Just wanted to pop in & say Hello . . .



## 23085 (Oct 16, 2006)

Greetings to all of you!! I've had Fibro & CFIDS for 11 years now. Also suffer with osteo-arthritis. I am almost 59 and have tried many different treatments. But I have found that what works best for me is getting the rest I need, ( whether I sleep or not ) eating well but not a lot, and getting just a bit of exercise now & then. I have my ups and downs but have finally learned to live with them. I've been on many different drugs including morphine, Tramadol, etc., etc., etc., and now I am taking Lyrica, methadone and hydrocodone now and then. This is probably the first time in ages that I have felt this well. Two years ago I lost my only son and went totally down hill then - I thought I'd never recover, but I finally did, and here I am today. I certainly have no advice as I believe these illnesses effect each one of us differently. But I do believe it is essential to have a positive attitude, no matter what!!!!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Welcome to our forum!







I agree with you that each of us is effected differently by these illnesses, and I DEFINITELY agree about the positive attitude too! That really can help. And it sounds like you are talking from experience. I'm so sorry to hear about your son. I can't even imagine how hard it must still be. I think that when we tell our individual stories, we can really be an inspiration to other people, and I feel that you telling your story WILL have a very positive effect on others.Thank you for sharing it! And I hope you enjoy being a part of our little forum here!


----------

